# Extended cross slide travel kit, has anyone used it?



## Ken from ontario (Oct 11, 2017)

I have a LMS mini lathe 5200, there has been a few occasions when I needed the cross slide to go back a bit so I could put a bigger workpiece in the chuck or use a clamping type knurling device in the tool post( I do it now but I must turn the compound slide 40°), I didn't know LMS sold these Extended cross slide travel kits for all sizes of imported/Chinese lathes and now I'm wondering if anyone else has bought this kit for their lathe and if so, what's the verdict ?

I found through my searching the net that some owners took it upon themselves to just machine the cross slide and take off the excess material  and then install a shopmade spacer in order to extend the travel ,so it is possible to just buy the feed screw and do it yourself .
Anyhow, if any of you has done this upgrade, please share your opinion , it'll be greatly appreciated.
Ken.


----------



## royesses (Oct 11, 2017)

I have a 7x10 harbor freight converted to 7x16" that I installed the extended cross slide kit on. It is an excellent purchase and really worth the cost.

Roy


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 13, 2017)

royesses said:


> I have a 7x10 harbor freight converted to 7x16" that I installed the extended cross slide kit on. It is and excellent purchase an really worth the cost.
> 
> Roy


Thanks for your reply Roy, when I started this thread I had already ordered the kit,I thought there had to be at least one member who has done this upgrade, I'm glad to hear your positive comment.


----------



## royesses (Oct 17, 2017)

I think you'll enjoy your lathe more with the kit. Let us know how it works for you.
Roy


----------

